# fiat or case loader



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking at 2 loaders. fiat 544 and a case w20 both have about the same hours. That can anyone tell me about both machines? I will be using it mostly for stacking but i do plan on gettting a 10' pusher just in case. Look for your opoions on both


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Fiat but many of the older W series Cases are still runing strong. They can be odd for some operators as the cab is fixed to the rear half of the machine. This is opposite of most loaders, including Cases newer offerings. It would not necessarily be a deal breaker for me but it is different and worth mentioning. I would think the most important consideration, assuming that both machines are of the same mechanical soundness, and equally reliable, would be dealer support. In my experience I have only seen a few Fiat loaders, and I can not recall a single Fiat dealer. It may be different back East but I know that there are Case dealers everywhere. Before I would even consider the Fiat I would do some research to see if parts are available, and how long it takes to get them to your location. Even if most of it checks out, the Case dealer network is probably hands down better than the Fiat network. I doubt that you could reasonably research every possible part that you could conceivably ever need. Rarely, if ever, do you need a part that you don't care how long it takes to get it.Parts are usually required when the machine needs to be working and it REALLY sucks if you need to wait several weeks, or even months to get something from Italy.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention, I'm 99.9% sure that Fiat now owns Case. Maybe the parts will be bought at a Case dealer but I still doubt that there are as many Fiat parts, sitting in a US warehouse, as there are Case parts.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

New Holland owns Fiat. It was a common machine and parts are available. Especially used stuff. They use International motors, Allison trans's, etc... I love my 645B......it's an animal. Not to mention a lot of earlier Case stuff isn't technically Case....especially the Case of today. I've found that to be the case with my Case trencher, as well as my buddie on his little W4. Parts aren't as easy as just going to the dealer as you would think. But this probably goes the same for many older machines.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If they're apples to apples to you regarding hours,PM,and general look of condition,I would choose Fiat hands down.Fiat Allis, being the predecessor of Allis Chalmers always made quality iron, I ran a few of their loaders and dozers over the years,nothing but good.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

got-h2o;1606648 said:


> New Holland owns Fiat. .....


Case and New Holland are owned by CNH. Fiat is the majority stock holder in CNH.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And CNH stands for?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what this conversation path has to do with the OPs question. I'm not sure what it stands for. It may have something to do with the merger of New Holland and Case (not sure where Steyr fits in the name-Steyr is also part of that company) but I'm also not sure how the name CNH has anything to do with ownership of Fiat. Fiat owns the majority of CNH. If you wish to continue this conversation, maybe you could PM me, or start another thread. I don't want to hijack this one any farther, and quite frankly, you are welcome to think that CNH owns Fiat. That would be A-OK with me. I should have just let it rest as I will now.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

fireside;1606452 said:


> I'm looking at 2 loaders. fiat 544 and a case w20 both have about the same hours. That can anyone tell me about both machines? I will be using it mostly for stacking but i do plan on gettting a 10' pusher just in case. Look for your opoions on both


I just bought a 544 last October and so far it's been a beast. Just yesterday I took it to a cell tower site that I couldn't plow with my truck because there was so much snow. I was able to put the bucket down and go without stopping. It was awesome!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

DGODGR;1606923 said:


> I'm not sure what this conversation path has to do with the OPs question. I'm not sure what it stands for. It may have something to do with the merger of New Holland and Case (not sure where Steyr fits in the name-Steyr is also part of that company) but I'm also not sure how the name CNH has anything to do with ownership of Fiat. Fiat owns the majority of CNH. If you wish to continue this conversation, maybe you could PM me, or start another thread. I don't want to hijack this one any farther, and quite frankly, you are welcome to think that CNH owns Fiat. That would be A-OK with me. I should have just let it rest as I will now.


Wow you let that one go astray, eh? It was a simple question that I assumed you had an informative answer to. I have no idea wtf CNH stands for, but I assumed you'd say the NH was New Holland, which would make sense. Sorry a simple ignorant question offended you. I'm sure the OP could give 2 sh!ts.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought a fiat allis FR10. The loader had even fewer hours than the other ones. Really clean unit no leaks at all. Tires are 80% all 4. Best of all everything on the loader works,lights,wipers,gauges,backup alarm, heat,all the glass is good, and brakes including the parking brake work. It's going to make a great snow machine.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't know Fiat made a 544.... That aside, they are solid machines if in good shape. I'd lean toward the fiat over Case


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

CNH = Case New Holland

Created in 1999 through the merger of New Holland N.V. and Case Corporation, CNH today comprises the heritage and expertise of three agricultural brands (Case IH; New Holland Ag; and Steyr) and two construction equipment brands (Case Construction Equipment and New Holland Construction).

CNH is a majority-owned subsidiary of Fiat Industrial S.p.A., a public company whose capital stock is listed on the Milan Stock Exchange (FI.MI).

The group has behind it the vast know-how of Fiat which began producing tractors, trucks, buses and marine engines more than 100 years ago. The CNH and Iveco brands inherited a grand tradition of historic achievements and technological know-how. 

I have a New Holland LB110 backhoe which is basically the Fiat LB110 in a different colour, couple minor differences.

I would have no problem purchasing a Fiat.


----------

